# Wolfwood September 2010



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

On our recent trip back east, Rick and I spent a week with Kathy and Judi, part of it at Wolfwood and part of it driving around parts of New England.

Wolfwood is a little slice of heaven. Kathy and Judi are truly blessed and very generous to share their home. I eagerly look forward to the next visit and think I might just pull up a chair outside by the pond 

Wolfwood Sept 2010


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

THose are beautiful pictures of a beautiful place. We look forward to your next visit and hope these photos help encourage others to take Judi and Kathy up on their generosity. It is truly worth it.

Jim


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow. That is a little slice of heaven. Thanks for the pics, Doxie.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> On our recent trip back east, Rick and I spent a week with Kathy and Judi, part of it at Wolfwood and part of it driving around parts of New England.
> 
> Wolfwood is a little slice of heaven. Kathy and Judi are truly blessed and very generous to share their home. I eagerly look forward to the next visit and think I might just pull up a chair outside by the pond
> 
> Wolfwood Sept 2010


Thanks for sharing the pics!! I, too, know what Wolfwood is like as I visited there May 2009. Very beautiful!


----------

